# Eset Nod 32 Business Edition version 4.0



## dhirajk (Apr 13, 2011)

Dear frnds.

I really thankful to all of you dat you help me out every time by giving your precious replies to my post.

Now I have one more question to ask you that, I have an antivirus named ESET NOD32 4.0 Business edition on one machine having internet connection and I update this antivirus every day. Now I have another XP machine have the same antivirus with same version but that machine having not internet connectivity. I want to update the antivirus on that machine. 

Now can anyone suggest me what is the path of updated definations of NOD 32 4.0 version that I will copy that files and paste to my second machine so that, that machine will be updated.

:4-dontkno


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

This link might be of helped.


----------



## dhirajk (Apr 13, 2011)

2xg said:


> This link might be of helped.



Hello,

Thanks for your quick reply but I have already tried this link but its not usable for me. 

Actually I want the location of the updated files when I update the antivirus on the machine having internet connection. And by using that updates I could update the antivirus on the another machine having not an internet connection.

During the R&D I found path of updated files on xp (C:\Documents & Settings\All users\Application Data\Eset\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\Updfiles) and I have tried to replace with this folder on another machine which is offline but it is no use. 

So it will better for me by using an proper effective file of folder i could update antivirus on another machine.

Please help...


----------



## dhirajk (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello frnds..

What happen? no one is replying my post.. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Since this is a paid program, suggest that you contact them:

ESET Customer Care Support Request

BG


----------

